# neo, open office et les equations Word



## wazoo (14 Février 2008)

sous mac, je suis passé sous Neo Office, et c'est vraiment très bien.

comme je travaille avec des pro-Windows/Office, je dois souvent importer des PPT avec des equations, et l'import se fait très bien, je sauve le tout en .OD

Maintenant, je dois aussi travailler avec des linuxiens qui ont OO sous X11 et la, c'est la cata, même entre Neo et Open OFfice (et c'est aussi le cas pour OO Mac après verification), les equations sont pourries notamment au niveau des symboles grecs.

Y a t il moyen de mettre OO (Linux/MAC) à niveau ??

EDIT : ce matin, ça marche ?? ....


----------



## wazoo (14 Février 2008)

non, en fait, ca marche pas, j'obtiens des ??? ou des symboles bizarres à la place sous OO


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

Il faut voir quelle police est utilisée sous Linux pour les symboles mathématiques et installer la même. Peut-être que ça marchera...


----------

